# She tried to eat my daughter's shirt!



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We had Pearl out last night for her usual play time and she was going CRAZY over my daughter's shirt! The shirt was navy blue with little white dots all over the front of it. Pearl was very determined about crawling up on that shirt and attacking those white dots like they were her dinner buffet. She was nuts about it. We had to hide the shirt under a blanket


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Mmmmmm...dots?
Silly hedgies! :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

she's gone after polished toenails too!!


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Hahaha, yep my Layla goes after the drawstrings on my pants and any buttons / snaps I have on my clothes! Silly hogs! :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 
Ralph has a sock fetish - preferably with feet still inside them.... :?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol thats so cute. =O
You should get dotted fleece for her cage and see what she does. D;


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Hedgehogs can be so silly sometimes, haha! Hugo also goes for all sorts of drawstrings any clothing has and just recently he tried to eat my trousers (while I was wearing them). Necklaces and earrings, too - the shinier, the better. I love to wear my boyfriend's dog tags and naturally, Hugo loves to attack them... sigh!


----------

